# To those who use fleece.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I washed mine three times and then dried it twice. Should I dry it more or can I put it in the cage?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this for rats? 
I usually wash mine once then hang it to dry...if it's dry, then of course you can put it back in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Same here, it gets washed, shoved in the dryer and put back in the cage while its till toastie.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Guinea Pigs.

and this is the first time I will be using it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Washed and dried will be thrown away when it's not smelly clean after washing


----------

